
I emailed Tim Cook - kunai
http://xindustries.wordpress.com/2013/04/04/i-emailed-tim-cook/
======
Vistz
I doubt getting "300 people" to spam Tim Cook is the best way to approach
this.

------
Zev
_The typeface in many new OS X 10.8 apps is Helvetica. The typeface of OS X is
Lucida Grande._

I bet this changes in 10.9. At least, for Retina machines. There's a reason
why iOS uses Helvetica Neue as the system font, and not Lucida Grande. It
looks better on sharper displays.

 _The new iMessage app in 10.8 lacks instant messenger integration with
services such as MSN, AIM, and Jabber, forcing the use of a different
application for these features._

Erm. Those services are still there. Same as ever -- which never included MSN
in the first place. Hell, theres a new framework, IMServices, which lets you
add support for new services to Messages.app.

------
biswajitsharma
Personally I think emailing Tim Cook will give you nothing more than emotional
satisfaction.

~~~
jdale27
Hell, at least when you emailed Steve Jobs you'd get the satisfaction of a
glib, dismissive response and a story to tell your grandkids.

------
asafira
I don't think sending an e-mail is the right way to get this info out to them.
Honestly though, do we really think that they don't know most, if not all, of
this? I think that a lot of it is quite nit-picky, and in the scheme of
things, whether or not these changes happen isn't going to make-or-break it
for Apple in any significant way.

Yes, and I mean that in regard to the Mac Pro and iPod Classic, too.

------
chris_wot
Apple don't seem to have done anything particularly innovative in a while.

------
bdcravens
_He’ll have no choice but to reply to 300 people or more._

Yes, he has plenty of choices. Forward it to a subordinate, select an canned
response from his email client/intranet, ignore it ...

------
powatom
_It creates marvelously built and human products that are designed to express
the very human soul._

Oh for pity's sake. They make expensive hardware that looks and feels nice.

------
adamnemecek
i'm sure he will bend over backwards to do the bidding of a self-appointed
internet expert.

